# 200SX red/white tail lights.



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

does anyone know where we can get these?
I'd rather have these than the amber ones in have on the outside.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bro those are custom made.

they used florescent light cover to make it and it a major pita to do.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

it looks good though.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I recently bought a 96 200sx, and I'm dying to lose the yellow turn signal lens. Does anyone know who did those custom tails shown above? I had a 98 Maxima which I did my own red/clear tails on (using fluorescent light diffuser material) , but those were easy since the yellow lens was actually a removable piece inside the tail light. The 200sx lights appear to be molded out of yellow plastic on the exterior. 

(damm I miss this car)









Are there any respectable aftermarket lights for a 2-door b14? It's painfully obvious that these cars were short lived and not very popular, based on the aftermarket products available that are specific to the b14 200sx.


----------



## Psychadelic23 (May 13, 2009)

*Cool lights*

Yeah bro, those are some sick lookin taillights. Most people don't give the 200SX enough credit. I've had mine for 7 years and never had any major mechanical problems with it and ya know that the new sentra ser spec-v's are molded after these cars right?


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Eh, I think it's just because the 200sx was really just a marketing ploy, trying to separate the Sentra coupe from the Sentra sedan. I think it was dumb, should have just called it a Sentra and tried to promote the Sentra name more. It's not like Honda ran out to re-name the 2-door Civic something else. I guess if maybe they stuck it out and made a b15 then b16 version of the 200sx, maybe it would get more cred. 

As for the last comment, I'm not sure what the Spec-V has to do with the 200sx. I'm not really a fan of b15+ Sentras, nor do I see any similarity to the b14 coupe. 

Either way, I want those tail lights at the top of this thread! Heck, I can't even find anyone selling gawdy "Altezza" style lights. Damn rare car!


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

check these 4 out 

Nissan Sentra B14 Tail Lights

dont know about fitment or anything like that but i know there for b14's kind of expensive but the all red pair are pretty cool and diff. from any i have seen


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I remember a long time ago, only 1 person made lights like that and they were stolen... thats all that was stolen too.

As far as aftermarket lights go for the 200sx they're are none. Those ebay links are for sentras only.


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

maybe you can diy make one by spraying translucent red can paints


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Bummer... sorta what I figured though. Perhaps I'll nab some lights from the junkyard and experiment with some options. Hmmm, maybe we just gotta track down who made those tails for Nissan (probably Calsonic), see if they have the tool laying around and if they'll re-shoot it with clear PC for the turn signal portion. I actually work in the automotive industry, and our sister division does headlight adjusters. Perhaps they'll be able to help track that tool down. I might have to take my tails off and see if I can find the molder's name printed anywhere on em. We wouldn't even need the entire tail light assembly to be produced, just the outer lens to be re-molded with clear on the bottom. 

Heck, with the way things are going in the automotive supply business, they'd almost jump at our request to sell something if we had enough people interested. Problem is, even if we got every 200sx owner on this board interested, the volume is still tiny. We typically used to laugh at any project under 50k cars per year. Not so much any more, but a 1-time order of maybe ~200 pieces, still a joke. Almost not worth setting up the mold. Worth a try though.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if that comes to pass, count me in. 
i really like that red/white on the rear.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, certainly not going to get my hopes up, but I will do some investigation. Might be able to find just the right guy who has some idle press time and wants to make a few bucks.


----------

